# [TUTO] - Changer les icônes sans CandyBar (V.2)



## iLight (10 Février 2007)

*1.0 - Intro et avertissement*

Bonjour !

La méthode la plus simple pour changer les icones de OS X est, bien sur, Candy Bar. Par contre ce n'est pas tous le monde qui est prêt a payer les 13$ qu'il coute. Donc ces personnes n'ont pas d'autre choix que de changer les icones manuellement (s'ils veulent rester dans la légalité, bien sur)

J'ai donc fais des recherches sur ce sujet qui on été longue et fastidieuse (sur le forum) mais j'ai réussi a trouver l'information. 

Je propose donc de réunir toutes les méthodes pour changer les icones systèmes (et aussi celles des applications) manuellement, sans candy bar.

Car oui, il est possible de se passer de ce logiciel, pour peu qu'on ait pas peur de fouiller un peu dans le système.

Alors pour commencer je vous donne la méthode pour la plupart des applications, celle pour l'icône du Finder, celle pour la corbeille et celle pour tous les dossiers classiques.



```
[COLOR="blue"][B][U][SIZE="2"]Note[/SIZE][/U][/B][/COLOR] : La plupart des noms de dossiers on été donné en anglais
(mon OS X est en anglais, donc, j'ai pris ce que j'avais comme example, 
ne me rapellant plus très exactement les traductions française.) 

Donc si votre système est en français, traduisez les noms :
 
[B][U]exemple[/U][/B] : system deviendra : système
          library deviendra : bibliothèque


[COLOR="Red"][U][B][SIZE="2"]ATTENTION[/SIZE][/B][/U][/COLOR]: par contre tous les dossiers a l'intérieur des paquets 
(ce qui est affiché après avoir cliqué sur "afficher le contenu du paquet", 
sur une application)
Lui reste en anglais meme si votre système est en francais


Également, certaine options du menu contextuel que j'ai traduite de mémoire 
(comme "obtenir les informations") peuvent ne pas étre exactement pareilles 
comme ce qui est afficher dans une version française de OS X. 

Si quelqu'un veut me donner les appelations exactes en francais, pas de problème !
```

P.S : si mes explications ne vous semble pas très claires, n'ésiter pas a me le dire.


Alors allons y !  

*2.0 - Applications
3.0 - Finder
4.0 - Corbeille
5.0 - Dossiers classiques
5.1 - Autres icônes par défaut du système​6.0 - Liens et infos en vrac*


----------



## iLight (10 Février 2007)

*2.0 - Applications*

La méthode pour changer l'icône d'une application est très simple et a déjà été dite et écrite nombre de fois.

Ill simplement de trouver l'icône qui nous intéresse, de faire un clic droit, ensuite "afficher les informations", on clic maintenant sur la petite icône en haut a gauche du nom. Un contour bleu devrait s'afficher, comme si on l'avait sélectionner. Ensuite faire "copier", faire "afficher les informations" sur l'application dont on veut changer l'icône, refaire la même méthode pour sélectionner la petite icône en haut a gauche, et faire "coller".

Voilà ! C'est très simple !


----------



## iLight (10 Février 2007)

*3.0 - Finder*

*Étape 1* : on va dans:


```
(votre disque dur)\System\Library\CoreServices\Dock 
(clique droit -> monter le contenu du paquet)\Contents\Ressources
```

et là on repère " finder.png". (ne fermez pas cette fenêtre du finder, on y reviendra plus tard)


*Étape 2* : on s'assure que l'image que l'on veut mettre est en 128 pixels par 128 pixels et en format ".png".


*Note* : On peut faire une sauvegarde de l'image originale (le "finder.png" du dossier "ressources") avec un autre nom (par example "finder_originale.png") que l'on gardera dans un coin de notre disque dur et qu'on pourra ressortir si on veut remettre l'image originale un jour.


*Étape 3* : on reprend notre nouvelle image (celle que l'on veut mettre au lieu de l'image originale) et on la renomme EXACTEMENT comme l'image originale (donc "finder.png"). 
(pour cette étape, ouvrer les information et faites les modifications dans l'onglet "nom et extension" ; ça éviteras d'avoir un fichier avec une double extension, par exemple "finder.png.png")


*Étape 4* : on ouvre les informations (clique droit sur l'image -> obtenir les informations), on va dans "propriétaire et permissions (ou bien est-ce que c'est "droits" ?)" ensuite "détails".
Dans la case "propriétaire" on met "système" (si la case est grisé, cliqué sur la petit cadenas a droite) si le système vous demande d'entrez votre mot de passe (soit après avoir mit "système" dans la case "propriétaire", soit après avoir cliqué sur le cadenas), entrez-le.
Ensuite, cliquer sur le petit cadenas, normalement toutes les options de permissions devrais devenir grisé.
On peut maintenant fermer les informations.


*Étape 5* : on revient a la fenêtre du finder avec le dossier "ressources" (celle de l'étape 1)

On fait un clic droit sur ce même dossier, "afficher les infos", ensuite onglet "propriétaire et permissions" (ou bien est-ce que c'est "droits" ?), détails, dans la case "propriétaire", mettez votre compte utilisateur (si la case est grisé, cliqué sur la petit cadenas a droite) si le système vous demande d'entrez votre mot de passe, entrez-le.

On peut maintenant fermer les informations.


*Étape 6* : Glisser la nouvelle image dans le répertoire "ressources".

Votre nouvelle image devrait donc être dans le dossier "ressources". Pour en être sur vous pouvez double cliquer dessus.


*Étape 7* : on fait l'inverse de l'étape 5, c'est-à-dire, on revient dans le dossier "contents", on fais un clic droit sur le dossier "ressources", ensuite "afficher les infos", ensuite onglet "propriétaire et permissions" (ou bien est-ce que c'est "droits" ?), détails, dans la case "propriétaire", mettez "system", si le système vous demande d'entrez votre mot de passe, entrez-le. 
Ensuite, cliquer sur le petit cadenas a droite, normalement toutes les options de permissions devrais devenir grisé.

On peut maintenant fermer les informations.


*Étape 8* : ouvrer le moniteur d'activité (pour le trouver, entrer le nom dans spotlight ), repérer le processus "dock", sélectionner le et cliquer sur "quitter l'opération", ensuite sur "forcer à quitter"

Si tout a bien fonctionné, votre nouvelle icone du Finder devrait s'afficher dans le dock.
Si ca ne fonctionne pas, passer un coup de Onyx (onglet "maintenance" et aussi l'onglet "cleaning", c'est celui avec la roue d'engrenage et celui avec le balais, désoler, j'ai pas les nom francais...) 
Si sa ne fonctionne toujours pas, essayer de fermer votre session et la réouvrir.

Si après toutes ces solutions, rien ne fonctionne, poster votre problème dans ce sujet.


----------



## iLight (10 Février 2007)

*4.0 - Corbeille*

La m&#233;thode est tr&#232;s semblable a celle du finder, seule grande diff&#233;rence, il y a ici 2 icones a modifier, celle de la corbeille vide et celle de la corbeille pleine.


*&#201;tape 1* : on va dans :


```
(votre disque dur)\System\Library\CoreServices\Dock 
(clique droit -> monter le contenu du paquet)\Contents\Ressources
```

l&#224; on rep&#232;re "trashfull.png" et "trashempty.png" (pour les anglophobes, "trashfull" c'est la corbeille pleine et "trashempty" la corbeille vide.)
(ne fermez pas cette fen&#234;tre du finder, on y reviendra plus tard)

Ensuite, m&#234;me m&#233;thode que pour le finder : 


*&#201;tape 2* : on s'assure que les images que l'on veut mettre sont en 128 pixels par 128 pixels et en format ".png".


*Note* :On peut faire une sauvegarde des images originales (le "trashfull.png" et le "trashempty.png" du dossier "ressources") avec un autre nom (par example "trashfull_originale.png" ou "trashempty_originale.png") que l'on gardera dans un coin de notre disque dur et qu'on pourra ressortir si on veut remettre les images originales un jour.


*&#201;tape 3*: on reprend nos nouvelles images (celles que l'on veut mettre au lieu des images originales) et on les renommes EXACTEMENT comme les images originales (donc "trashfull.png" et "trashempty.png").
(pour cette &#233;tape, ouvrer les information et faites les modifications dans l'onglet "nom et extension" ; &#231;a &#233;viteras d'avoir un fichier avec une double extension, par exemple "finder.png.png")


*&#201;tape 4* : on ouvre les informations (clique droit sur l'image -> obtenir les informations), on va dans "propri&#233;taire et permissions (ou bien est-ce que c'est "droits" ?)" ensuite "d&#233;tails".

Dans la case "propri&#233;taire" on met "syst&#232;me" (si la case est gris&#233;, cliqu&#233; sur la petit cadenas a droite) si le syst&#232;me vous demande d'entrez votre mot de passe (soit apr&#232;s avoir mit "syst&#232;me" dans la case "propri&#233;taire", soit apr&#232;s avoir cliqu&#233; sur le cadenas), entrez-le.
Ensuite, cliquer sur le petit cadenas, normalement toutes les options de permissions devrais devenir gris&#233;.
On peut maintenant fermer les informations.
(Note : r&#233;p&#233;ter l'&#233;tape 4 pour les 2 images)


*&#201;tape 5* : on revient a la fen&#234;tre du finder avec le dossier "ressources" (celle de l'&#233;tape 1)

On fait un clic droit sur ce m&#234;me dossier, "afficher les infos", ensuite onglet "propri&#233;taire et permissions" (ou bien est-ce que c'est "droits" ?), d&#233;tails, dans la case "propri&#233;taire", mettez votre compte utilisateur (si la case est gris&#233;, cliqu&#233; sur la petit cadenas a droite) si le syst&#232;me vous demande d'entrez votre mot de passe, entrez-le.

On peut maintenant fermer les informations.


*&#201;tape 6* : Glisser la nouvelle image dans le r&#233;pertoire "ressources".

Votre nouvelle image devrait donc &#234;tre dans le dossier "ressources". Pour en &#234;tre sur vous pouvez double cliquer dessus.


*&#201;tape 7* : on fait l'inverse de l'&#233;tape 5, c'est-&#224;-dire, on revient dans le dossier "contents", on fais un clic droit sur le dossier "ressources", ensuite "afficher les infos", ensuite onglet "propri&#233;taire et permissions" (ou bien est-ce que c'est "droits" ?), d&#233;tails, dans la case "propri&#233;taire", mettez "system", si le syst&#232;me vous demande d'entrez votre mot de passe, entrez-le. 
Ensuite, cliquer sur le petit cadenas a droite, normalement toutes les options de permissions devrais devenir gris&#233;.
On peut maintenant fermer les informations.


*&#201;tape 8* : ouvrer le moniteur d'activit&#233; (pour le trouver, entrer le nom dans spotlight ), rep&#233;rer le processus "dock", s&#233;lectionner le et cliquer sur "quitter l'op&#233;ration", ensuite sur "forcer &#224; quitter"

Si tout a bien fonctionn&#233;, votre nouvelle icone de la corbeille devrait s'afficher dans le dock.
Si ca ne fonctionne pas, passer un coup de Onyx (onglet "maintenance" et aussi l'onglet "cleaning", c'est celui avec la roue d'engrenage et celui avec le balais, d&#233;soler, j'ai pas les nom francais...) 
Si sa ne fonctionne toujours pas, essayer de fermer votre session et la r&#233;ouvrir.

Si apr&#232;s toutes ces solutions, rien ne fonctionne, poster votre probl&#232;me dans ce sujet.


----------



## iLight (10 Février 2007)

*5.0 - Dossiers classiques*


*&#201;tape 1* : on va dans :

```
(votre disque dur)\System\Library\CoreServices\CoreTypes.bundle 
(clique droit -> monter le contenu du paquet)\Contents\Ressources
```

l&#224; on rep&#232;re "GenericFolderIcon.icns

Ensuite, m&#234;me m&#233;thode que pour le finder et la corbeille, seule dif&#233;rence, nos icones devrons cette fois-ci &#234;tre au format ".icns"
(ne fermez pas cette fen&#234;tre du finder, on y reviendra plus tard)


*&#201;tape 2* : on s'assure que l'image que l'on veut mettre est en 128 pixels par 128 pixels et en format ".icns".


*Note* :On peut faire une sauvegarde des images originales (le "GenericFolderIcon.icns" du dossier "ressources") avec un autre nom (par example "GenericFolderIcon_originale.icns") que l'on gardera dans un coin de notre disque dur et qu'on pourra ressortir si on veut remettre l'image originale un jour.


*&#201;tape 3*: on reprend notre nouvelle image (celle que l'on veut mettre au lieu de l'image originale) et on la renomme EXACTEMENT comme l'image originale (donc "GenericFolderIcon.icns").
(pour cette &#233;tape, ouvrer les information et faites les modifications dans l'onglet "nom et extension" ; &#231;a &#233;viteras d'avoir un fichier avec une double extension, par exemple "finder.png.png")


*&#201;tape 4* : on ouvre les informations (clique droit sur l'image -> obtenir les informations), on va dans "propri&#233;taire et permissions (ou bien est-ce que c'est "droits" ?)" ensuite "d&#233;tails".

Dans la case "propri&#233;taire" on met "syst&#232;me" (si la case est gris&#233;, cliqu&#233; sur la petit cadenas a droite) si le syst&#232;me vous demande d'entrez votre mot de passe (soit apr&#232;s avoir mit "syst&#232;me" dans la case "propri&#233;taire", soit apr&#232;s avoir cliqu&#233; sur le cadenas), entrez-le.
Ensuite, cliquer sur le petit cadenas, normalement toutes les options de permissions devrais devenir gris&#233;.
On peut maintenant fermer les informations.


*&#201;tape 5* : on revient a la fen&#234;tre du finder avec le dossier "ressources" (celle de l'&#233;tape 1)

On fait un clic droit sur ce m&#234;me dossier, "afficher les infos", ensuite onglet "propri&#233;taire et permissions" (ou bien est-ce que c'est "droits" ?), d&#233;tails, dans la case "propri&#233;taire", mettez votre compte utilisateur (si la case est gris&#233;, cliqu&#233; sur la petit cadenas a droite) si le syst&#232;me vous demande d'entrez votre mot de passe, entrez-le.
On peut maintenant fermer les informations.


*&#201;tape 6* : Glisser la nouvelle image dans le r&#233;pertoire "ressources".

Votre nouvelle image devrait donc &#234;tre dans le dossier "ressources". Pour en &#234;tre sur vous pouvez double cliquer dessus.


*&#201;tape 7* : on fait l'inverse de l'&#233;tape 5, c'est-&#224;-dire, on revient dans le dossier "contents", on fais un clic droit sur le dossier "ressources", ensuite "afficher les infos", ensuite onglet "propri&#233;taire et permissions" (ou bien est-ce que c'est "droits" ?), d&#233;tails, dans la case "propri&#233;taire", mettez "system", si le syst&#232;me vous demande d'entrez votre mot de passe, entrez-le. 
Ensuite, cliquer sur le petit cadenas a droite, normalement toutes les options de permissions devrais devenir gris&#233;.
On peut maintenant fermer les informations.


*&#201;tape 8* : Contrairement au Finder et &#224; la Corbeille, quitter le processus "dock" n'a aucun effet, il faut donc fermer votre session et la r&#233;ouvrir.

Si tout a bien fonctionn&#233;, votre nouvelle icone de dossier devrait s'afficher sur tous vos dossiers standard.
Si ca ne fonctionne pas, passer un coup de Onyx (onglet "maintenance" et aussi l'onglet "cleaning", c'est celui avec la roue d'engrenage et celui avec le balais, d&#233;soler, j'ai pas les nom francais...) 

Si &#231;a ne fonctionne toujours pas, poster votre probl&#232;me dans ce sujet.


*5.1 - Autres ic&#244;nes par d&#233;faut du syst&#232;me* 

Dans le dossier o&#249; se trouve l'image des dossiers standards (&#201;tape 1), se trouve plusieurs autres icones 
par d&#233;faut du syst&#232;me, vous pouvez les changer avec la m&#233;thode des dossiers classiques pour les icones 
en ".icns" o&#249; avec la m&#233;thode du Finder pour les icones en ".png"​


----------



## iLight (10 Février 2007)

*6.0 - Liens et infos en vrac*


*Liens* : 

- Tout d'abord, voici le lien pour la V.1 de ce tuto, pour ceux qui voudrait aller voir les super commentaires que j'ai re&#231;u !    

La V.1, par ici​
- Ensuite, un lien (en anglais) qui renferme plein d'infos sur les icones (merci &#224; yzykom  )

Lien vers interfaceLIFT​

- Un autre lien sur interfaceLIFT (en anglais) qui donne le chemin de plusieurs autres ic&#244;nes du syst&#232;me. (merci &#224; Obiagon  )

Chemin ic&#244;nes syst&#232;me sur interfaceLIFT​
- Un dernier lien, vers le site de tinibook, qui propose un peu la meme m&#233;thode, mais pour changer l'icone repr&#233;sentant un iMac G4 Tournesol.

Le site de tinibook​

*Infos en vrac* : 

- L'emplacement de quelques autres icones syst&#232;me tir&#233; de la V.1 du tuto. (merci &#224; missiku_san    )

CD et DVD:
/System/Library/Extensions/IOCDStorageFamily.kext/Contents/Resources/
/System/Library/Extensions/IODVDStorageFamily.kext/Contents/Resources/

Disque dur USB et FireWire :
/System/Library/Extensions/IOStorageFamily.kext/Contents/Resources/
/System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/Resources/​


- *Pour tous ceux qui tentent de mettre une ic&#244;ne au format icns ( " .icns" ) et qu'il n'appara&#238;t seulement que l'image g&#233;n&#233;rique d'un ficher avec "icns" &#233;crit dessus:*

Lisez ce fil, surtout les post no.3 et no.7

Le fil en question


Le logiciel Pic2Icon n'est plus disponible sur le site de l'&#233;diteur (le site ne fonctionne m&#234;me plus)
mais on peut le t&#233;l&#233;charger sur ce site.

Pic2icon sur download.com​



Donc voila, le tuto V.2 est fini, si vous avez des questions, des commentaires, n'h&#233;siter pas


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

Très complet bravo !


----------



## tinibook (12 Février 2007)

Super boulot!

L'astuce que j'utilise au cas ou Onyx ne vire pas l'icône originale (par ex. Finder) du Dock, consiste à supprimer le cache du dock qui se trouve dans:

Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Caches/com.apple.dock.iconcache.501

On redémarre et voilà!  

Bonne customisation!


----------



## eyescarz (12 Février 2007)

bon taf iLight


----------



## iLight (12 Février 2007)

Merci ! merci !    



tinibook a dit:


> Super boulot!
> 
> L'astuce que j'utilise au cas ou Onyx ne vire pas l'icône originale (par ex. Finder) du Dock, consiste à supprimer le cache du dock qui se trouve dans:
> 
> ...



merci pour l'astuce, je ne connaissais pas ! 

EDIT : voila le 100e post !!


----------



## Anick88 (19 Février 2007)

Bonjour a tous,je suis nouvelle sur ce forum j'ai envoyé un message a ilight croyant que la discution était fermé! j'ai essayé de faire les étapes pour changer l'icone finder,mais rien ne change je vois la nouvelle icone dans core services,dock,ressource,mais dans mon dock sur le bureau rien ne change,même en redémarrant,j'ai supprimer l'icone original et remplacer par l'autre,renommé exactement comme l'autre aussi:hein: 
j'ai installé CandyBar tout les icones changent sauf celle du finder!
aider moi s.v.p.

merci pour tout vos trucs et conseils sur les mac,sais tout nouveau pour moi j'ai acheter mon mac il y a un mois et j'adore! 

Anick


----------



## Obiagon (19 Février 2007)

Bonjour Anick et bienvenue 
Pour résoudre ton problème j'avais nettoyé les caches en utilisant Onyx.

Cordialement,
Obiagon.


----------



## iLight (19 Février 2007)

Bonjour Anick !  
Bienvenue parmi nous !

tout d'abord, tu dit m'avoir envoyer un message (priv&#233; je suppose ? ) pourtant je n'ai rien re&#231;u ... :mouais: 

pour ton probleme, Obiagon a tr&#232;s bien r&#233;pondu  



Obiagon a dit:


> Bonjour Anick et bienvenue
> Pour r&#233;soudre ton probl&#232;me j'avais nettoy&#233; les caches en utilisant Onyx.
> 
> Cordialement,
> Obiagon.



si &#231;a ne fonctionne pas, juste a regarder le post no 8, de tinibook, que voici : 



tinibook a dit:


> Super boulot!
> 
> L'astuce que j'utilise au cas ou Onyx ne vire pas l'ic&#244;ne originale (par ex. Finder) du Dock, consiste &#224; supprimer le cache du dock qui se trouve dans:
> 
> ...


----------



## Anick88 (19 Février 2007)

iLight a dit:


> Bonjour Anick !
> Bienvenue parmi nous !
> 
> tout d'abord, tu dit m'avoir envoyer un message (privé je suppose ? ) pourtant je n'ai rien reçu ... :mouais:
> ...



Bonjour,j'ai pourtant fait les nettoyage avec onix et rien n'a changer,mais j'ai envoyé plusieurs icone finder dans core services a la poubelle et remplacer par un autre icone,alors je me retrouve avec 2,3,models d'icone finder un peu partout,mais celle afficher dans le dock reste l'original.Je n'ai plus CandyBar j'avais juste un essai je l'ai supprimer.
Alors comment faire pour réparé les gaffes que j'ai fait avec les icones finder du système??
merci

Anick.


----------



## Anick88 (20 Février 2007)

Anick88 a dit:


> Bonjour,j'ai pourtant fait les nettoyage avec onix et rien n'a changer,mais j'ai envoyé plusieurs icone finder dans core services a la poubelle et remplacer par un autre icone,alors je me retrouve avec 2,3,models d'icone finder un peu partout,mais celle afficher dans le dock reste l'original.Je n'ai plus CandyBar j'avais juste un essai je l'ai supprimer.
> Alors comment faire pour réparé les gaffes que j'ai fait avec les icones finder du système??
> merci
> 
> Anick.


 
oups j'ai oublier de vous dire que j'avais supprimer l'icone finder dans cores service et aussi dans dock/afficher les paquet/ressources avec autorisation mot de passe.en essayant de les remplacés par mes icones choisit.


----------



## Anick88 (20 Février 2007)

Anick88 a dit:


> oups j'ai oublier de vous dire que j'avais supprimer l'icone finder dans cores service et aussi dans dock/afficher les paquet/ressources avec autorisation mot de passe.en essayant de les remplacés par mes icones choisit.



désolé encore moi,comment faire pour savoir si notre icone choisit est en 128x128 pixels?
quand je fais pomme i sur l'icone sais écrit en ko genre 56 ou 54 ko
en passant pour moi il est que 7h30 du soir je suis de Montréal (québec) alors je vais revenir demain pour voir vos réponses,car tout le monde chez vous fait dodo je crois:sleep:   
encore un gros merci a tous.


----------



## iLight (20 Février 2007)

Anick88 a dit:


> d&#233;sol&#233; encore moi,comment faire pour savoir si notre icone choisit est en 128x128 pixels?
> quand je fais pomme i sur l'icone sais &#233;crit en ko genre 56 ou 54 ko
> en passant pour moi il est que 7h30 du soir je suis de Montr&#233;al (qu&#233;bec) alors je vais revenir demain pour voir vos r&#233;ponses,car tout le monde chez vous fait dodo je crois:sleep:
> encore un gros merci a tous.



salut, je suis moi aussi du qu&#233;bec (   )  je ne dors donc pas ...  

juste en passant, plutot que de faire 3 messages de suite, tu peux utiliser la fonction "&#233;diter" situer en bas de ton dernier post (par contre, elle est seulement disponible durant 3 ou 4 heures) &#231;a fait plus facile &#224; lire  

pour ton probleme , euhh, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s clair. Reprenons depuis le d&#233;but

Donc tu as essayer la methode du tuto pour changer les icones. &#199;a n'a pas fonctionner. Tu as fait le m&#233;nage avec onyx, pas march&#233; non plus. 

Tu dit avoir plusieurs icones nomm&#233;e "finder.png" dans le dossier "ressources" ?? c'est bien &#231;a ?

Si oui, ce n'est surment pas bon !  As-tu fait un backup de l'icone originale comme je le conseillais ?? si oui, commence par supprim&#233; TOUS les fichiers nomm&#233; "finder.png" du dossier "ressources". Ensuite remet dedans le "finder.png" orriginal (renomme le par son nom original si tu l'avais renomm&#233; quand tu l'as sauvegard&#233

Commence par faire &#231;a, ensuite, passe un coup de OnyX, red&#233;marre le systeme et ensuite tu pourras r&#233;essayer de changer l'icone avec ce tuto  




Anick88 a dit:


> oups j'ai oublier de vous dire que j'avais supprimer l'icone finder dans cores service et aussi dans dock/afficher les paquet/ressources avec autorisation mot de passe.en essayant de les remplac&#233;s par mes icones choisit.



euhh, l'icone du finder se trouve a un seul endroit, dans le contenu du paquet "dock" qui se situe dans le dossier "CoreServices"

donc une seule icone du dock ...


----------



## iLight (20 Février 2007)

Anick88 a dit:


> désolé encore moi,comment faire pour savoir si notre icone choisit est en 128x128 pixels?
> quand je fais pomme i sur l'icone sais écrit en ko genre 56 ou 54 ko
> [...]



si tu as trouvé ton icone sur un site d'icone (interfaceLIFT, iconfactory, etc.) elle est assurément en 128x128 pixels.

Pour le savoir quand meme, tu n'a qu'a cliqué sur l'onglet  "plus d'informations" (ou quelque chose comme ça) dans la fenetre d'infos (ce qui apparait quand tu fais pomme + I )
Juste à coté de "dimension"  est écrit la taille, en pixels, de ton icone  

EDIT : aahhhh! désolé pour le double post .... , vraiment bien placer pour conseiller les gens .. :rose:  :hein:


----------



## Anick88 (20 Février 2007)

Bonjour et merci pour ton aide ilight  je n'ai pas sauvgarder l'icone original du finder,bon dans core service j'ai 2 icones finder,une est celle que j'avais choisit et son nom est finder.icns.app l'autre sais finder et l'image de l'icone est une page blanche avec le dessin d'application dessus  et dans dock/afficher paquet/content/ressources,je vois l'icone finder.png que j'avais mis a la place de l'original,quand je regarde dans les infos son nom extension est bien finder.png et propriétaire sais bien système alors je ne comprend pas pourquoi elle ne s'affiche pas dans mon dockMême après avoir fait onyx et redémarré!  j'ai bien pris mes nouvelles icones sur le site que tu as dit. quand j'ai supprimer l'original je l'ai fait dans cores service et aussi dans dock/ressource le système me demandais mon mot de passe pour la supprimer je l'ai fait,alors je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire et j'espère que celà a pas dérangé de quoi dans le système,aussi avant dans mon dossier image je pouvais voir mes images,sais bien sélectionné icone dans présentation et je vois juste la page appercu Jpeg.

Sais de valeur que tu sois si loin de Montréal  tu aurrais peu-être vue les erreurs que j'ai fait,je sais que sais pas évident quand on a pas l'ordi devant nous.
merci 
Anick.


----------



## Anick88 (20 Février 2007)

Anick88 a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour ton aide ilight  je n'ai pas sauvgarder l'icone original du finder,bon dans core service j'ai 2 icones finder,une est celle que j'avais choisit et son nom est finder.icns.app l'autre sais finder et l'image de l'icone est une page blanche avec le dessin d'application dessus  et dans dock/afficher paquet/content/ressources,je vois l'icone finder.png que j'avais mis a la place de l'original,quand je regarde dans les infos son nom extension est bien finder.png et propriétaire sais bien système alors je ne comprend pas pourquoi elle ne s'affiche pas dans mon dockMême après avoir fait onyx et redémarré!  j'ai bien pris mes nouvelles icones sur le site que tu as dit. quand j'ai supprimer l'original je l'ai fait dans cores service et aussi dans dock/ressource le système me demandais mon mot de passe pour la supprimer je l'ai fait,alors je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire et j'espère que celà a pas dérangé de quoi dans le système,aussi avant dans mon dossier image je pouvais voir mes images,sais bien sélectionné icone dans présentation et je vois juste la page appercu Jpeg.
> 
> Sais de valeur que tu sois si loin de Montréal  tu aurrais peu-être vue les erreurs que j'ai fait,je sais que sais pas évident quand on a pas l'ordi devant nous.
> merci
> Anick.



Bonjour,aye devinez quoi,j'ai réinstallé CandyBar et mon icone finder a enfinnnnnn changer pour celle que j'avais choisit,j'ai essayé de le réinstallé pour changer l'icône de préférence système mais CandyBar ne veut plus rien changer sans le # de série qu'on doit acheter,mais au moin j"ai mon finder  pour changer l'icone de préférence système manuellement doit-on procéder comme celle du finder?

merci

Anick


----------



## iLight (7 Mars 2007)

Anick88 a dit:


> Bonjour,aye devinez quoi,j'ai réinstallé CandyBar et mon icone finder a enfinnnnnn changer pour celle que j'avais choisit,j'ai essayé de le réinstallé pour changer l'icône de préférence système mais CandyBar ne veut plus rien changer sans le # de série qu'on doit acheter,mais au moin j"ai mon finder  pour changer l'icone de préférence système manuellement doit-on procéder comme celle du finder?
> 
> merci
> 
> Anick



ok, content que ça marche (je comprend toujours pas vraiment, mais ça a l'air de fonctionner !)

Par contre, l'icone du finder se trouve a un seul endroit !! (lire le chemin d'accès dans mon tuto)

et il faut, bien sur, ne mettre qu'une seule icone pour le finder.  

également, l'icone ne doit pas avoir 2 extensions (" .icns.app") et de toute facon, l'icone finder doit etre au format png ..... 

Pour l'icone pref system, meme méthode, localise le chemin d'accès sur un des liens que je donne dans la partie 6, ensuite, applique, soit la méthode du finder si c'est une icone au format png, soit la méthode des dossiers classiques si l'icone est au format icns.


----------



## Obiagon (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai remarqué que l'on avait pas besoin de Pic2icon, OS X sait faire la même chose en utilisant les "actions de dossier".

Voici la procédure à suivre :
- Aller dans *Application* -> *AppleScript* et exécuter *Config. actions de dossier.app
*- Cocher la case *Activer les actions de dossier*.
- Cliquer sur le signe *+* en bas à gauche et sélectionner le dossier où se produira l'actions (j'ai choisi un nouveau dossier qui ne servira qu'a cette action).
- Cliquer sur le signe *+* en bas à droite et sélectionner l'action *Image - Add Icon.scpt*

Voilà, il suffit maintenant de mettre les images dans le dossier choisi pour les transformer.


Le script utilisé ne gère pas tout les types de fichiers images (ex : les *.ico*, *.icns* et *.psd* ne sont pas gérés) alors j'ai modifier le script.
C'est très simple à faire, voici là procédure à suivre :
- Aller dans *Application* -> *AppleScript* et exécuter *Config. actions de dossier.app
*- Dans la partie gauche de la fenêtre, sélectionner le dossier que vous aviez choisi.
- Dans la partie droite de la fenêtre, sélectionner l'action (*Image - Add Icon.scpt*) et cliquer sur *Modifier le script*.
- Changer la ligne

```
property extension_list : {"jpg", "jpeg", "tif", "tiff", "png"}
```
en

```
property extension_list : {"jpg", "jpeg", "tif", "tiff", "png", "icns", "ico", "psd"}
```
- Enregistrer et quitter l'éditeur de script.

C'est fini, vous pouvez maintenant transformer aussi les images *.ico*, *.icns* et *.psd*.
C'est aussi valable pour d'autre type d'extension comme par exemple le pdf.

P.S.: Je ne sais pas si le fait d'activer les action de dossier prend beaucoup de ressources système. Dans le doute, je les active que lorsque j'en ai besoin.

Cordialement,
Obiagon.


----------



## iLight (15 Avril 2007)

Merci beaucoup Obiagon pour la d&#233;couverte !  
En plus, on peux en faire plusieurs a la fois ! G&#233;nial !

Et voila, un programme de moins dans mon dossiers apps ! (pic2icon)


P.S:sans vouloir trop en demander, un afichage en t&#234;te de forum serait surement utile...


----------



## Dadais (22 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, je viens de trouver LiteIcon sur MacUpdate qui permet de faire la même chose que CandyBar. C'est une beta mais ça à l'air de fonctionner pas mal  

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/24764


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

Génial enfin une alternative gratuite, espèrons la même chose pour ShapeShifter un jour.


----------



## mizznutella (12 Juillet 2007)

et la pomme qui est dans le coin en haut à gauche (la pomme du menu pomme quoi)? quel est son chemin d'accès?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

Regarde ici.


----------



## mizznutella (12 Juillet 2007)

oui oui j'ai vu ce sujet :rose:  j'aurais dû le préciser désolée

mais il ne répond pas à ma question: je n'utilise pas ShapeShifter, donc je recherche le chemin d'accès de l'icone pomme pour pouvoir la remplacer... :rose: 
j'ai bien vu une Applemenuicns.icns dans les Resouces de Coretypes.bundle, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit celle ci: elle est noire, et moi je cherche la bleue (ou la graphite).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

Tu n'as pas besoin de ShapeShifter mais de ThemePark.


----------



## mizznutella (12 Juillet 2007)

okay okay. j'ai compris.
j'en suis à copier/coller, l'appli redimentionne la nouvelle icone.
et ensuite? :rose: 
j'ai essayé d'enregistrer, redémarrer la session, ça ne modifie rien.
comment on fait pour appliquer les changements?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

Il faut que tu remplaces le Extras.rsrc par le nouveau que tu enregistres.


----------



## PommeQ (12 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'utilise LiteIcon fourni sur le site d'Apple ... c'est gratuit et suffisant pour moi


----------



## mizznutella (12 Juillet 2007)

excuse moi mais je ne te suis pas tout à fait... où je trouve ce extra.rsrc?


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Août 2007)

Bonjour

je comprends pas tr&#232;s bien la diff&#233;rence entre le point 2 et 3 du tuto, appli vs finder. 

J'ai essay&#233; de changer les icones des applis de l'admin, en &#233;tant logu&#233;e admin, &#231;a marche bien sous mon compte admin, mais si je reviens sous mon compte utilisateur normal, ben les icones que j'ai chang&#233; en admin, elles ont pas &#233;t&#233; chang&#233;es en utilisateur normal.  

C'est normal? 

Le probl&#232;me, c'est que je sais pas comment faire pour changer les icones des applis de l'admin, et que cela appraissent aussi sous le mode "normal". Vous y en avez comprendre? J'ai juste fait un commade c commande v sur les diff&#233;rentes icones. Pas regard&#233; dans des paquets, ressources ou je sais pas quoi, vu que cela avait l'air de fonctionner en admin. C'est juste que sous le compte "Aur&#233;lie" (c'est moi), ben y a rien qui a chang&#233;... 

moi suis pas forte. :rose:


----------



## .mC (25 Août 2007)

Salut, donc moi j'e voudrais changer le finder, la corbeille et les dossiers.

Je commence par le finder et la poubelle. C'est fait, je ferme et réouvre ma session, rien.
Puis, enervé, je redémarre l'ordi. Ah l'icone du finder est la mais pas la corbeille.
Et pour les dossiers, c'est pire, le fichier que je dois trouver n'existe pas !

Merci de votre aide

PS: Je suis sous 10.3.9


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Août 2007)

Essaie &#231;a: Litelcon

&#231;a a l'air tout facile avec de changer la poubelle finder etc

Moi j'ai le meme souci, j'ai red&#233;marr&#233; plusieurs fois, et y a des icones des appli de l'admin qui ne r&#233;apparaissent toujours pas chang&#233;e.


----------



## .mC (25 Août 2007)

J'ai essayé mais c'est pour la 10.4 orj'ai la 10.3.9


----------



## iLight (1 Septembre 2007)

.mC a dit:


> PS: Je suis sous 10.3.9



ah, moi j'ai fait le tuto avec 10.4, je sais pas si c'est diff&#233;rent avec 10.3 ...

mais passe un coup d'onyx, comme je le conseille vers la fin du tuto. 


-----------



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4377782 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> je comprends pas tr&#232;s bien la diff&#233;rence entre le point 2 et 3 du tuto, appli vs finder.



bon, pour faire simple, le point 2 (les applications) c'est une m&#233;thode de changement d'icone qui est pr&#233;vue et int&#233;gr&#233; directement dans Mac OS X. C'est pour &#231;a que c'est plus simple .. 

Pour le point 3 (le finder), on va  changer directement le fichier image qui est l'icone originale que l'appli utilise pour afficher l'image, donc c'est un peu plus complexe. 

Autrement dit, si on r&#233;ussi a changer l'icone, &#231;a devinent comme si le programme avait &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u avec l'icone de remplacement.



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4377782 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essay&#233; de changer les icones des applis de l'admin, en &#233;tant logu&#233;e admin, &#231;a marche bien sous mon compte admin, mais si je reviens sous mon compte utilisateur normal, ben les icones que j'ai chang&#233; en admin, elles ont pas &#233;t&#233; chang&#233;es en utilisateur normal.
> [...]
> 
> J'ai juste fait un commade c commande v sur les diff&#233;rentes icones. Pas regard&#233; dans des paquets, ressources ou je sais pas quoi, vu que cela avait l'air de fonctionner en admin. C'est juste que sous le compte "Aur&#233;lie" (c'est moi), ben y a rien qui a chang&#233;...



En r&#233;sumant, tu as chang&#233;e des icones sous le compte admin, et elle ne sont pas changer sous l'autre compte, c'est bien &#231;a ? 
En lisant le 2e paragraphe, j'en conclu que tu as utilis&#233; la m&#233;thode des application (le copier/coller, ou commande+c/commande+v)

As-tu refait les meme op&#233;ration sous le 2e compte ? &#199;a peut peut-etre regler le probleme.

Et c'&#233;tait des icones de quoi ? (applications, documents, dossiers, etc..)







			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4378783 a dit:
			
		

> Essaie &#231;a: Litelcon
> 
> &#231;a a l'air tout facile avec de changer la poubelle finder etc
> 
> Moi j'ai le meme souci, j'ai red&#233;marr&#233; plusieurs fois, et y a des icones des appli de l'admin qui ne r&#233;apparaissent toujours pas chang&#233;e.



essaye aussi un coup de onyx, comme conseill&#233; dans la derniere partie du tuto. (le point 6 je crois)


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Essaie &#231;a: Litelcon
> 
> &#231;a a l'air tout facile avec de changer la poubelle finder etc
> 
> Moi j'ai le meme souci, j'ai red&#233;marr&#233; plusieurs fois, et y a des icones des appli de l'admin qui ne r&#233;apparaissent toujours pas chang&#233;e.


Je ne suis pas s&#251;r que LiteIcon soit encore tout &#224; fait au point. Par exemple chez moi il n'avait pas chang&#233; le fichier Finder.png dans les ressources du Dock. Du coup l'ic&#244;ne du Finder restait la m&#234;me :hein:


----------



## barjabulles (15 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 
j'ai envie de changer l'icone de mon finder (par une pomme multicolore)
seulement apres avoir fait toutes les étapes précédentes, pas de changement.
j'ai même passé le coup d'Onyx.

Le truc est que je ne suis pas sur que mon icone soit de 128x128 et je ne sais pas comment le savoir.

Savez vous comment on fait, et si il est possible de modifier la taille

Merci


----------



## barjabulles (15 Octobre 2007)

en fait j'ai essayé avec litelcon, et ça marche nickel
merci les ami(e)s !


----------



## barjabulles (12 Novembre 2007)

Est ce que ces manips marchent pour Leopard?


----------



## iLight (28 Novembre 2007)

barjabulles a dit:


> Est ce que ces manips marchent pour Leopard?



personellement, je les ai testées sous Tiger .. et je n'ai pas encore Leopard.. donc tu peux essayer, mais je ne garentie rien ..


----------



## sasmira (29 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour ...
J'ai reussi impec a changer ma corbeille mais pas encore le finder, mon preobleme n'est pas la mais pour les icones classiques ... 
ok copier coller ... pour celle qui sont deja sous forme de dessins ca marche bien ..mais j'en ai pleins d'autres  super au format png ... ca ne marche pas a la place j'ai le super sei rectangle image balnc / bleu !!  donc ma question est sous quelles formats doivent etre les icones classiques ? 
merci d'avance


----------



## marcelpahud (15 Février 2008)

Le format d'icônes sous mac est le .icns... j'ai trouvé un petit logiciel pas mal qui te permet de changer rapidement un png en .icns simplement en le glissant sur l'icône de l'application :

http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/img2icns.html


----------



## disqueoptique (23 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
je débute aussi, et je ne voudrais pas perdre mes cheveux trop vite, mais, lorsque je veux changer le nom du propriétaire par system, pour installer mes icônes de poubelle, je récupère mon propre nom d'utilisatrice, ça rejette ma modification...
Que faire ?
Merci !!!
(c'est l'étape 4 ou 5 je crois...)


----------



## Azaly (19 Mai 2008)

Hello!

Je débute sur mac et j'aimerais juste changer les icônes des dossiers mais je ne voudrais pas mettre la même icône à tous les dossiers (par ex mettre une icône d'appareil photo à mon dossier photo), le tuto n'explique que comment changer l'image générique des dossiers!

Merci!


----------



## marcelpahud (20 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Hello!
> 
> Je débute sur mac et j'aimerais juste changer les icônes des dossiers mais je ne voudrais pas mettre la même icône à tous les dossiers (par ex mettre une icône d'appareil photo à mon dossier photo), le tuto n'explique que comment changer l'image générique des dossiers!
> 
> Merci!



Pour ça, soit tu utilises la combinaison "cmd + i" sur un dossier. Là l'OS t'ouvre une fenêtre avec les infos du dossier. Tu cliques sur l'icônes en haut à gauche de cette fenêtre pour la sélectionner. Ensuite tu peux coller n'importe quelle icône à cet emplacement... (cmd + v)

Une autre solution est d'utiliser Liteicon qui te permet de modifier toutes les icônes du système ou presque et tout ça facilement et gratuitement : http://www.freemacsoft.net/LiteIcon/index.html


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

Oui je savais comment lire les infos du dossiers mais quand je cliquais sur l'icône dossier rien ne se passait... donc faut juste coller direct ?
il faut des fichiers à un format précis ?


----------



## marcelpahud (20 Mai 2008)

des fichiers .icns ou alors des icônes déjà appliquées à l'un ou l'autre dossier... (pour transformer les images normales en .icns voir qqes posts plus haut et la mention d'img2icns, un petit logiciel qui fait ça très bien ;-) )


----------



## Azaly (23 Mai 2008)

Super merci!


----------



## chokolat (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
(j'espère que qq1 verra mon message et pourra y répondre!)

Je souhaite changer les icônes des dossiers "Applications" "Document" "Séquences" "Musique" et "Images" dans le Finder, j'ai donc utilisé la méthode pommeC pommeV dans pommeI. Cette méthode a très bien fonctionnée pour les dossiers "Document" "Séquences" "Musique" et "Images" mais pas pour le dossier "Applications"... le dossier affiche tjs son ancienne icône, et de temps en temps il affiche la nouvelle. *dois je utiliser la méthode "3.0 Finder"?* parce que dans MaMaison/Application ou quand je fais pommeI l'icône est la bonne. Je n'y comprends rien... 

Merci!


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2008)

chokolat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> (j'espère que qq1 verra mon message et pourra y répondre!)
> 
> Je souhaite changer les icônes des dossiers "Applications" "Document" "Séquences" "Musique" et "Images" dans le Finder, j'ai donc utilisé la méthode pommeC pommeV dans pommeI. Cette méthode a très bien fonctionnée pour les dossiers "Document" "Séquences" "Musique" et "Images" mais pas pour le dossier "Applications"... le dossier affiche tjs son ancienne icône, et de temps en temps il affiche la nouvelle. *dois je utiliser la méthode "3.0 Finder"?* parce que dans MaMaison/Application ou quand je fais pommeI l'icône est la bonne. Je n'y comprends rien...
> ...




Plus simple, utilise LiteIcon c'est gratuit et le changement se fait très simplement. a


----------



## chokolat (1 Août 2008)

merci !!


----------



## Laureuh (28 Août 2008)

Merci pour ce tuto qui m'a bien aidée (c'est ma sur qui voulait changer ses icones, la ptite embêteuse ! ^^)

Par contre je n'ai pas eu besoin de changer une seule autorisation pour la corbeille, avoir juste la bonne image et la remplacer suffisait amplement (pour mon ordinateur en tout cas).

D'autre part, je n'ai pas pu changer les icones des applications autrement qu'en faisant un "clic droit", afficher le contenu du paquet, Contents/resources/ et là retrouver l'icone et la remplacer par la nouvelle avec le même nom d'origine. bref bref.

Pour donner mon avis, ce qui m'a le plus gênée pour y arriver, c'est le format des images  ben oui, je trouvais pas de vraies icones, mais bon, j'ai pris _Asticones_ que j'ai trouvé quelque part sur ce forum. Racontage de vie pour racontage de vie, il a fallu que je bidouille mon image pour la poubelle aussi, mais pas besoin qu'elle soit en 128 par 128 (enfin jcrois pas).

Merci beaucoup en tout cas !


----------



## maxitech (25 Septembre 2008)

salut je post car j'ai un petit souci lol

la derniere fois j'ai changer mes icone ca a marcher normalement et la j'ai voulu changer celle de mes image et les generic folder et la j'ai plus rien du tout j'ai juste une icone blanche 

je precise que j'ai fait la méme manipulation !!!

merci si vous pouvez m'aider

edit: c'est bon c'est aranger  merci


----------



## Scipion2 (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjours. 

J'ai changé toute les icônes de mes applications, mais je n'arrive pas à remettre les icônes initiales. Comment faire?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Mister O. (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé un icône pour un dossier. J'ai réussi à l'installer, tout va bien.

Par contre, les icônes de dossier Mac Os existent en plusieurs taille.








Y a-t-il un moyen d'installer plusieurs tailles d'icônes sur un même dossier ?

J'ai fait mon dossier sous photoshop et je l'ai converti avec img2icns.


----------



## Lucas31290 (28 Février 2009)

Salut a tous, 

J'ai un petit problème avec le format, j'ai téléchargé des icones, elles sont au format windows --'
( .ico ) j'aimerai les mettrent en .icns . 
J'ai besoin d'aide pour un logiciel de convertion ou peut etre un site. 
J'ai essayé "iconvert" mais sa me les met en png.  et voila... 

Sa serai cool de repondre dans la soirée.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2009)

Tu as Img2icns là !


----------



## Lucas31290 (1 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Tu as Img2icns là !



Merci, mais finalement j'avais trouvé  
J'ai pris pixadex, apres j'ai importé les icones, un petit copié l'icone et aprés t'as plus qu'a faire ,comme d'habitude, afficher les info sur l'icone a changé puis tu colle ton autre icones.


----------



## Tekta (7 Mars 2009)

Salut! 

je voulais changer les icones avec Liteicone qui a l'air pas mal pour obtenir ce genre de dock : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais le truc c'est que je trouve pas ce genre d'icone.... quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (7 Mars 2009)

Hello.

Les icônes d'appli' sur le dock font partie du pack "Blob Au Mieux", de Martin Lexow.
Que la force de Google soit avec toi !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Allez moi je suis gentil .


----------



## wath68 (7 Mars 2009)

En même temps, je n'ai pas été trop vache, c'était le premier lien qui tombe avec Google.


----------



## Tekta (7 Mars 2009)

Merci pour le lien 

Par contre pour changer toutes les icones automatiquement on peut que utiliser Candybar?
Y a pas un autre logiciel gratuit? J'ai un peu horreur de payer sur le net....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Tu les changes pas automatiquement, c'est toi qui doit le faire.
Les icontainers contiennent les icônes mais pas où elles doivent être placer, c'est pour gérer la collection d'icônes (anciennement Pixadex qu'ils ont fusionné avec Candybar).
Donc avec Liteicon c'est bon !


----------



## Tekta (7 Mars 2009)

Bin le truc c'est que avec Litecone, quand je change les icones, après je redémarre le dock, même le mac, bin rien de change... ça marche pas :s
En plus je peux pas changer les icones des autres logiciels avec :s

Je viens de télécharger Candybar mais je l'ai pas acheté, c'est la version de démonstration....
Du coup si dans 3 mois je veux rechanger tout faudra que je retélécharge la démo....lol


----------



## wath68 (7 Mars 2009)

Tu peux aussi changer les icônes de tes applis à la main, comme c'est indiqué en première page, deuxième message.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Du coup si dans 3 mois je veux rechanger tout faudra que je retélécharge la démo....lol



Ou virer le .plist rechanger tes icônes.


----------



## Tekta (7 Mars 2009)

Humm je sais je suis chiant XD
Mais je voulais savoir, pour avoir à droite de l'écran que j'ai mis plus haut dans un post, les espèces de casiers sur le coté pour tout ce qui doc, téléchargement , je fais comment?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mars 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Humm je sais je suis chiant XD
> Mais je voulais savoir, pour avoir à droite de l'écran que j'ai mis plus haut dans un post, les espèces de casiers sur le coté pour tout ce qui doc, téléchargement , je fais comment?



Tu veux mettre les piles sur le côté de ton écran et garder ton dock en bas c'est ça ?


----------



## wath68 (7 Mars 2009)

Tu peux utiliser Stack In da Place.
Et voilà les icônes qui vont bien avec :
http://www.geocities.jp/chy065/
Tout est expliqué sur la page.

Ouais bon, au cas ou tu ne comprends pas le japonais, tu dois juste glisser tes nouvelles icônes dans l'appli Stack In Da Place, et ensuite sélectionner l'affichage par pile de tes stacks.


----------



## XX (19 Mars 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

moi je cherche à modifier (ou plutôt enregistrer mes modifications) les icones .icns du style  l'icone Utilitaire d'archive [/System/Library/CoreServices/Utilitaire d'archive/Contents/Resources/bah.icns].
En fait lorsque je modifie ce style d'icone je peux pas enregistrer les modifications car "le greffon icns n'a pas pu enregistrer l'image" ou bien "permission refusée"...
C'est embêtant car y a pas mal d'icones liées à certaines applications (exemple: l'icone du RealPlayer Downloader) qui posent ce problème.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Tu dois les supprimer (avant faire une sauvegarde bien sûr) et remettre le fichier avec le même nom et extension.


----------



## XX (20 Mars 2009)

C'est ce que j'ai fait, mais l'icone ne s'affiche pas, à la place il y a l'icone d'Application basique...


----------



## Piksaw (17 Novembre 2009)

bonjours je suis nouveau dans l mon du mac et oui j ai enfin lacher windows est je regrette pas du tout 

j aurai voulu savoir si quelqu un savait ou je peut trouver les meme icone j suis amoureux lool et comment on fait pour chenger le gris en haut des fenetre j aimerai bien les mettre en noir j avais trouver un theme que j applique depuis le programme magnifique 2.1 mais apparemment il ne dois pas etre compatible snow leopard  merci d'avance  pour votre réponde 






Tekta a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> je voulais changer les icones avec Liteicone qui a l'air pas mal pour obtenir ce genre de dock :
> 
> ...


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2009)

Bonjours,

J'ai une question, pour changer l'icône de la corbeille on doit normalement modifier ses autorisations, seulement voilà, comment faire? Sous Tiger le tuto' est parfait, je n'ai eu aucune difficulté pour la changer, par contre sous SL ce n'est pas vraiment le cas, comment mettre "système" si il n'apparaît nul part?  






Quelqu'un peut-il me renseigner?


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Novembre 2009)

J'ai peut-être le début d'une réponse. 

J'ai testé voir pour la corbeille, pas de bol, ça fonctionne pas.  :-/


----------



## AnnC21 (30 Décembre 2009)

J'ai changé l'icône de la corbeille sans difficultés avec LiteIcon si ça peut t'aider  (je ne crois pas qu'il m'ait demandé qq chose d'autre que le mdp admin...)


----------



## Jacques L (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour. Je cherche une icône représentant Gollum du seigneur des anneaux, je viens de passer pas mal de temps sur gogol, mais je ne trouve pas grand chose, d'accord je ne suis pas doué 
mais la requête icones mac "lord of the rings" me lance sur le téléchargement d'un jeu, et je n'en veux pas de ce jeu 
Quelqu'un aurait une piste? merci d'avance


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Janvier 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Bonjour. Je cherche une icône représentant Gollum du seigneur des anneaux, je viens de passer pas mal de temps sur gogol, mais je ne trouve pas grand chose, d'accord je ne suis pas doué
> mais la requête icones mac "lord of the rings" me lance sur le téléchargement d'un jeu, et je n'en veux pas de ce jeu
> Quelqu'un aurait une piste? merci d'avance




là


----------



## Jacques L (24 Janvier 2010)

Merci beaucoup, du coup je me suis inscrit sur le site deviant art, une vrai mine de diamants


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Janvier 2010)

De rien, si cela t'as aidé, c'est le principal.


----------



## blink13 (14 Mars 2010)

_ "ll simplement de trouver l'icône qui nous intéresse, de faire un clic droit, ensuite "afficher les informations", on clic maintenant sur la petite icône en haut a gauche du nom. Un contour bleu devrait s'afficher, comme si on l'avait sélectionner. Ensuite faire "copier", faire "afficher les informations" sur l'application dont on veut changer l'icône, refaire la même méthode pour sélectionner la petite icône en haut a gauche, et faire "coller"."_


C'est ce qui est marqué dans 2.0 : Applications

j'ai suivit exactement cette méthode mais sa ne marche pas j'ai l'icône de mon application qui se tranforme en une petite icone avec écrit : "icns".


Merci de m'aidé.


blink13


----------



## Jacques L (14 Mars 2010)

pour utiliser cette méthode, ça suppose que tu aies trouvé une icône qui te plaise.


tu la sélectionnes avec 1 clic puis tu fais cmd+I (ou pomme+I)
tu sélectionnes de la même manière le dossier dont tu veux changer l'icône avec cmd+I
il y a l'icône en haut à gauche dans chacune des fenêtres d'information qui viennent de s'ouvrir
tu sélectionnes l'icône que tu veux obtenir et tu fais cmd+C dessus
tu passes dans la fenêtre d'information du dossier dont tu veux changer l'icône
tu sélectionnes l'icône que tu veux changer et tu fais cmd+V dessus
normalement la nouvelle icône a remplacé l'ancienne :love:


----------



## blink13 (17 Mars 2010)

Cela ne marche pas.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mars 2010)

blink13 a dit:


> Cela ne marche pas.



Fais une réparation des autorisations avec utilitaires disk ou mieux avec Onyx et réessai.


----------



## carole_tatiana (17 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis récurrent, je n'arrive plus à changer mes icones d'applications : je m'explique : j'ai téléchargé des icones au format.png, mais quand je fais pomme+I pour faire  "copier", j'ai en haut à gauche le fichier png pas l'image. 
je suis contrainte de copier avec l'aperçu, mais du coup j'ai pas d'icone copiée en 3 D !

Comment faire ? C'est simple pourtant !
Merci d'avance.
Carole


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Img2Icns.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

carole_tatiana a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un soucis récurrent, je n'arrive plus à changer mes icones d'applications : je m'explique : j'ai téléchargé des icones au format.png, mais quand je fais pomme+I pour faire  "copier", j'ai en haut à gauche le fichier png pas l'image.
> je suis contrainte de copier avec l'aperçu, mais du coup j'ai pas d'icone copiée en 3 D !
> ...



Tu utilise Img2icns pour mettre tes icônes au bon format et après tu les mets  où tu veux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h50 ----------

A la minute prés C0rentin


----------



## Jacques L (17 Mai 2010)

Merci à Christophe et Corentin, il y a un bout de temps que je m'étais posé la question sans jamais trouver une réponse


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Merci à Christophe et Corentin, il y a un bout de temps que je m'étais posé la question sans jamais trouver une réponse



De rien c'est pour cela que le forum existe.


----------



## carole_tatiana (17 Mai 2010)

Merci Christophe  J'ai trouvé un site d'icones .icns et le pb est résolu ! ( mais je vais télécharger l'appli) Carole

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h01 ----------




Christophe31 a dit:


> Tu utilise Img2icns pour mettre tes icônes au bon format et après tu les mets  où tu veux.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h50 ----------
> 
> A la minute prés C0rentin




Encore moi, j'ai téléchargé l'appli mais mon système (10.4.11) ne sait pas ouvrir Img2icns (?)
D'autre part, j'ai téléchargé des icones aux formats icns, et pomme I, toujours pas d'affichage de l'image (??) 
En fait, je viens de comprendre que je ne peux changer les icônes,  les copier que si c'est du format universal mac ! 
Je ne comprends plus rien....

Enfin... si, je comprends un peu (après d'âpres recherches) que tu peux aussi modifier l'icône d'une application, en allant dans le "contenu du paquet" > resources > nom de l'appli.app ; ce que je viens de faire avec une icone Firefox.icns mais chose bizarre quand j'ai relançé la session, il n'y avait toujours pas d'image icone, mais... en faisant pomme I de l'appli, j'ai "supprimé" en haut l'image fichier icns, et là... miracle l'icone que j'avais choisi est apparue.... au lieu de l'icone par défaut... un peu "strange" non ?


Carole


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

carole_tatiana a dit:


> Merci Christophe  J'ai trouvé un site d'icones .icns et le pb est résolu ! ( mais je vais télécharger l'appli) Carole
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h01 ----------
> 
> ...



La version Img2Icns pour ton système est là.


----------



## carole_tatiana (18 Mai 2010)

Merci beaucoup 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h22 ----------




Christophe31 a dit:


> La version Img2Icns pour ton système est là.



Merci beaucoup Christophe  
Ça y est, le fonctionnement des icônes, j'ai pigé !


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2010)

...


----------



## whereismymind (30 Novembre 2010)

Je déterre le Topic suite à un soucis que je rencontre pour changer l'icône de ma clé USB. Je l'ai fait, il y a quelques temps sous Leopard (je pense), mais après formatage de cette clé, je dois recommencer la manip mais ça ne semble pas fonctionner comme avant.

NB: J'utilisais jusque là la méthode décrite en première page (celle du copier-coller d'icône en allant dans Pomme+I.

Voici ce que j'obtiens maintenant à la place de mon icône:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

J'ai le même résultat avec des fichiers JPEG et ICNS ...

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## whereismymind (1 Décembre 2010)

Le problème n'est pas présent sur mon iMac, seulement sur le MacBook, je comprends encore moins ... En tout cas, j'ai réussi !!


----------



## Chill26 (9 Février 2011)

Bonjour !

Désolé de déterrer un topic qui ne date pas d'hier, mais j'ai suivi le tuto pour customiser mes icônes de dossiers par défaut, et j'ai un petit souci: Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'onglet "détails" dont il est question dans l'étape 4, lorsqu'il faut cocher la case "système" pour "propriétaire", eh bien je n'ai rien de tout ça ! 

Je n'ai dans la fenêtre "infos" que la liste des permissions, pour par exemple permettre la lecture/écriture à l'admin, à tout le monde, etc.

Et effectivement, j'ai essayé de changer l'icône en zappant cette partie, et malgré le fait qu'elle réponde aux 128x128 et qu'elle soit au format .icns, je n'ai que des "feuilles blanches" à la place des dossiers.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 

Pour info je suis sur un MacBook qui tourne sous Snow Leopard 10.6.6.


----------



## wath68 (10 Février 2011)

Bizarre ça.
Chez moi elle est même en 512*512 et aucun soucis.
As-tu redémarré ?
Le nom est bien le même ? attention aux majuscules ... GenericFolderIcon.icns

Si ça peut t'aider :




Sinon, tu peux utiliser LiteIcon (gratuit) ou CandyBar (demo fonctionnelle pendant 15 jours il me semble, puis payant)


----------



## Chill26 (14 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Bizarre ça.
> Chez moi elle est même en 512*512 et aucun soucis.
> As-tu redémarré ?
> Le nom est bien le même ? attention aux majuscules ... GenericFolderIcon.icns
> ...



Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse !

Ensuite, oui j'ai bien redémarré, j'ai bien lu tout le tuto et les posts qui ont suivi et je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça marche pas...

J'ai installé LiteIcon, mais il ne fonctionne pas correctement: lorsque je veux changer mon GenericFolderIcon via LiteIcon, il m'affiche un message d'erreur me disant que l'icône n'a pas pu être enregistrée. En revanche l'app fonctionne très bien si je veux changer l'icône de ma corbeille par exemple, ou l'icône du Finder.
Quant à CandyBar, je n'ai pas testé, mais je n'ai pas trop envie de payer...Bref !

Après, j'avoue que j'ai pris un petit raccourci qu'il ne fallait peut-être pas prendre: :rose:
Pour que mon icône soit au format .icns, j'ai simplement renommé son extension .png en .icns...
A ma décharge, cette manip' a très bien fonctionné lorsque j'ai voulu changer mon icône iCal ! 
Et en plus, je n'arrive pas à utiliser l'app qui sert à convertir les fichiers image en .icns (Pic2icon) car elle me demande d'installer Rosetta (problème récurrent avec pas mal d'apps sur mon mac).

Mais après tout c'est peut-être différent pour les icônes de dossier, puisque ces icônes sont dans le Système.
C'est soit un problème de format, soit un problème dû au fait que je n'ai pas réussi à effectuer l'étape n°4 du tuto d'iLight, celle qui concerne les "droits et permissions" et l'onglet "détails" que je ne trouve pas quand je fais clic droit->Lire les informations.
D'ailleurs on voit bien sur l'image que tu as postée que ça n'y est pas 

Peut-être qu'iLight a fait son tuto sous Tiger, ou autre, et qu'il y a des options qu'il avait sur son mac et que l'on n'a plus sous Snow Leopard ?

En tout cas merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre, j'aimerais bien trouver la solution j'en ai ras les oreilles des petites feuilles blanches à la place des dossiers !

Petit Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Voilà ce que j'ai quand je fais "Lire les infos" de mon fichier, si quelque chose te met la puce à l'oreille...


----------



## wath68 (14 Février 2011)

Chill26 a dit:


> Après, j'avoue que j'ai pris un petit raccourci qu'il ne fallait peut-être pas prendre: :rose:
> Pour que mon icône soit au format .icns, j'ai simplement renommé son extension .png en .icns...



Je ne sais pas si ça a une incidence, mais un fichier .png est composé d'une seule image, alors qu'un fichier .icns est composé de plusieurs images.





Convertis tes images en .icns en ligne, ici : http://iconverticons.com/


----------



## Chill26 (15 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Convertis tes images en .icns en ligne, ici : http://iconverticons.com/



Merci beaucoup !
Ca marche finalement !
Le problème venait finalement de mon fichier, et merci beaucoup pour le site, j'ai pu convertir sans Pic2icon 

Et en fait il n'y a apparemment pas besoin de l'étape 4, puisque ça fonctionne simplement en copier/coller avec une icône .icns !

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## DELpout (17 Novembre 2011)

salut 
Bin moi le problème est très simple aucune des alternatives proposées ne fonctionne avec moi >.<  je commence a désespérer mm avec Liteicon cela ne fonctionne pas je peux remplacé l'icône des dossiers mais quand je relance la sessions ça ne change rien snif dites quelqu'un as une solution ?


----------

